# How old can we mix chicks and chickens?



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

We just had 5 chicks brought out to our property after being hatched by some kindergarteners. They were hanging out in a rabbit cage on our office's back patio. I left for the day around 3, and thought my coworkers would bring them inside at the end of the day (which is what I would have done). The chicks were about a month old, so they figured they would be ok in the wire rabbit cage overnight... They were not. I come into work this morning to find blood and feathers and the cage knocked off the table it was sitting on. I'm thinking it was likely a possum, and I can't honestly blame them. It's like having chicken nuggets in a puzzle box for every predator in the neighborhood to try out. 
So now we're scrambling to find some chicks that look similar to the other ones (we're going to the feed store later today).
My question is, how long should we keep the babies separate (and indoors at night)? When we first got the chickens, my coworkers thought they could put some quail chicks in the coop. Obviously that did not go over well either, and the chickens ate those poor little ones. So at what age or size can we put chicks in with our adult chickens?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When they are close to adult.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I think the most accepted answer is when they are at leat half to two thirds the size of the adults chickens. 

However, I put mine in with the laying gals and our roosters around 10 weeks after a few weeks of putting them in during the day and a seperate space at night...my brooder also is right next to the coop. Adjustment to the flock is really key. I am able to supervise around the clock though...

I'm sure I'd be scolded for doing it that early by some but it has worked for me thus far. I think you need to judge the flock as well you would need to wait if you have a mean roo or hen in the bunch.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

When they are big enough to defend themselves. Mine are 2 1/2 months and I'm just now comfortable combining them. They can go outside when they are feathered out, about a month or so. The quicker you reduce their dependency on the heat lamp, the quicker they feather out. I put mine in a pen next to the big girls. It makes for less fighting when I add them all together.


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

We usually get day old chicks in late winter and we put ours out after they feather and the weather warms a bit. We put them in a "dog kennel" cage up against the main coop so that the adults and young can get used to each other while still separated. As the chicks become adults we let them free range with the main flock during the day and let them blend. At that point, they are part of the main flock and we move them all in together, closing up the kennel until we raise another batch.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

My general rule of thumb is when they are completely feathered and roughly half the size of the adults. The key to introducing them to adults is to have places where they kind hide if they need to, out of sight out of mind.


----------

